# tot cpt code



## jweidman

I use the 57288 for TVT. What code should I use for TOT for stress incontinence. I need Cpt code to get correct anesthesia code. Any help is appreciated


----------



## sburnett

I use 57288 for both... CPT code description says... sling operation for stress incontinence (fascia or synthetic)


----------



## KristieStokesCPC

I agree, 57288 should be used for the TVT/stress incontinence. Did an anesthesiologist not administer the anesthesia? If so, I'm not sure the surgeon would charge for it??


----------



## jweidman

I needed the CPT code to get the correct anesthesia code. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jdrueppel

jweidman,

I also bill anesthesia and this procedure has an anesthesia alternate code this year.  The correct CPT code is 57288, however, effective 1/1/09 this converts to 00860 OR 00940 the latter which is appropriate for the transvaginal approach per the Crosswalk instructions.

Julie, CPC


----------

